
Are we on the road to civilisation collapse? - Jerry2
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190218-are-we-on-the-road-to-civilisation-collapse
======
blastbeat
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19239597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19239597)

------
mothsonasloth
Yes we are. However instead of nukes or rising sea levels. It will be rampant
consumerism that will erode all cultures into one homogeneous civilization
drinking Coca-Cola intravenously and having Apple products surgically embedded
into our bodies (have you tried the iLiver 3 S yet?)

